# 100 Short Stories of Sci-fi, Fantasy and Horror



## Lei-Lani (Aug 14, 2011)

Though I probably won't win any Hugos any time soon, this is a fun little project I'm attempting on FurAffinity. I always see artists out there doing those "Iron Artist" contests, to draw 50 or 100 or more commissioned sketches/pieces as quickly as possible, so...I'm giving it a shot as an "Iron Author", writing 100 short stories of furry fiction with a "Twilight Zone" twist. 

I've written three so far, and I've already been commissioned for four more. My plan is to be completely done by the end of October, to submit the whole anthology perhaps in time for Halloween. ^^

I'm estimating, if I use the current 2,000-word minimum, (and I'm bound to go over on several), I'll have written at least 220,000 words in approximately 80 days. 

Oh my God, what was I thinking?! ^^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 14, 2011)

That project sounds totally miserable.  I had a hard enough time getting through NaNoWriMo.
But more power to you if you can do it.


----------



## Lei-Lani (Aug 14, 2011)

No way, NaNo is too hard for me. I love short stories more, not so much that it's less writing, but I can hold a story together in my mind a LOT more than a novel. The writing isn't the big issue, it's the structure that can be the Hell on Earth. ^^



M. Le Renard said:


> That project sounds totally miserable.  I had a hard enough time getting through NaNoWriMo.
> But more power to you if you can do it.


----------

